# vbSupport



## Hughesie (Jun 4, 2008)

it appears either v bulletin is stopping by to check dvsdave's work or he has roped in assistance from the creators of v bulletin

our current newest member is vbsupport

ControlBooth - View Profile: vbSupport



don't expect a welcome message from them


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth vbSupport. 

I look forward to hearing you position on 110v vs 220v.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 4, 2008)

vbSupport is an admin account that we created for the vbulletin.com support staff to help us fix an issue with new user registrations (particularly the captcha system)


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 5, 2008)

dvsDave said:


> vbSupport is an admin account that we created for the vbulletin.com support staff to help us fix an issue with new user registrations (particularly the captcha system)



But what is vbSupport's stand on Crimp Lug vs. Screw Terminal connectors?


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth VB,

Teach Dvs a lot and remember don't forget the off topic section when you feel blowing off some steam


----------

